# Rosie's pics



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I know everyone has been anxious to see pics, so heres Rosie!!! She doesnt look as cute in the picutres as she does in real life, I'l try to get some more later. Sorry that they are so big, I havent gotten a chance to shrink them.

The scruffy look...lol









On the couch










Falling asleep.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is just precious!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Aug 27 2005, 11:22 PM
> *A little hard to see.
> 
> But she is a doll.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, sorry, I'll try to fix them


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Rosie is a doll!







I'm so happy that you finally have your baby girl


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

She's adorable!!!!!! Congratulations!
Jess


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Just beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is sooo cute!














Love the little red bow!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations! Yup, she looks like a Rosie!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

she is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is precious!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

She's adorable!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She is adorable!!! Makes me really want another one!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations! She is cute!







Rex is sitting in my lap and when he seen that large picture of Rosie, he immediately sat up and was still and stared, then he got on the desk and started sniffing the screen! He's in love!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is a living doll!!!! Her face in that first pic is one of the cutest puppy faces I've seen... Just precious!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!! I think everyone agrees that she looks like a Rosie.







Thats soo funny about Rex, hes found his soul mate!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a precious little girl,







Thanks for sharing AJ, and congratulations you will have many wonderful times with her I am sure


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

She is the CUTEST!! I just love her little cutie face and her scruffy hair, just like Jack when I got him!







If Jack hadn't just been neutered, I'm sure he'd fight Rex for the honor of being Rosie's suitor!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 28 2005, 03:58 PM
> *She is the CUTEST!! I just love her little cutie face and her scruffy hair, just like Jack when I got him!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol!!! Youre too funny! Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

She is just a cutie! I'm so glad that you finally got your pup! How long have you been waiting? You are right--she does look like a Rosie! Makes me want another.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oops...double post.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... what a sweet heart


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She is very cute!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 28 2005, 04:55 PM
> *She is just a cutie!  I'm so glad that you finally got your pup!  How long have you been waiting? You are right--she does look like a Rosie!  Makes me want another.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94734*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks. About a little less than a year now, but the real search started in December.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is a cutie. Thanks for sharing. It has been a long wait, but in the end worth it.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

She is totally adorable, what a sweetie























I want another puppie, the wait was totally worth it.
























Congratulations one more time


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

what a doll baby. TOO CUTE>

COngrats...I emailed you did you get it? Just wondering, not that you haven't been busy with the new baby. lol

Congrats again i know how excited you must be


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rosie is so cute! I am so happy you finally found your baby!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Aug 29 2005, 12:28 AM
> *what a doll baby. TOO CUTE>
> 
> COngrats...I emailed you did you get it? Just wondering, not that you haven't been busy with the new baby. lol
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!!! No, I didnt, I'll check....


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Congrats. on your new baby!!!! She's such a cutiepie


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww!!!!! she is so cute what a face!!!!! i am so happy you finally got your puppy! enjoy ! ~ Denise


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Aug 29 2005, 10:59 AM
> *awwwwwwwwww!!!!! she is so cute what a face!!!!! i am so happy you finally got your puppy! enjoy ! ~ Denise
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94959*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

[attachment=170:attachment]














I think Duke is in love


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...hes such a cutie!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Rosie is sooooooo cute!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Update, more Rosie pics

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=5825&st=0


----------

